# Our Scotland Brave Adventure!



## calypso726

I am going to attempt my first trip report ever. I will try to update as we go. Our Brave Adventure officially begins on August 4th. We are coming in a few days early. We are now checked in at Miami International Airport. Thanks to learning all about "travel hacking" we are flying first class (my first time). We also got TSA pre checked! This is like a fast pass through airport security! Right now we are hanging out in the Admirals Club lounge enjoying a light meal and complimentary beverages. I'm sure it's 5 o'clock somewhere, therefore, a Reisling at 9:45 am isn't so bad


----------



## edinburghlass

4.10 pm in Scotland so near enough 

Enjoy your flight.


----------



## wiigirl

Following along


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Yay, can't wait to see you in a couple days! Very jealous of your 1st Class! I'm planning on doing a TR, too, but we'll see


----------



## SingingMom

Have a wonderful trip!   Hope the weather is as beautiful as we enjoyed in Germany!   Will be following along!


----------



## sayhello

Looking forward to you Report!  Enjoy!!!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

Our first leg from MIA to JFK was uneventful. The service was wonderful! We could really get used to this flying first class stuff.




Lunch was a salmon salad. We were served nice warm mixed nuts and cranapple juice. Wally wiped the floor with me playing rummy 500.








We are waiting now in the British Airways lounge for our flight to London Heathrow.


----------



## friends with mickey

You guys are both First Class so enjoy the special treatment. This will be a fun read. Thanks for taking the time to post so we can travel with you.


----------



## DizDragonfly

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## SingingMom

What a cute couple!!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tgeorge

I'm very excited to be 'traveling' along with you.  I'm sure you will have a great time.  I may have to learn about this travel hacking.  I need to fly first class to Italy when we go.  

Have a fabulous adventure!


----------



## beeadude

Thank you for taking all of us with you. I really enjoyed the lunch. lol


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Can't wait to see Scotland!


----------



## calypso726

Thank you everybody for following along. When we left off yesterday we were about to board our British Airways flight from JFK into LHR. I could get used to this flying first class stuff! We were offered champagne or any beverage of choice upon entering the cabin. The seating area is spacious and you have your own power outlets to charge electronic devices.  The seats have massagers, recline flat into beds and they give your turn down service! How cool is that!  We were also given a nice toiletry kit with lots of goodies and our own new jammies to change into so our clothes would not get wrinkled. For dinner on the plane DH had a very nice meal of beef cheeks with carrots that were quite savory and very tender.  I had tasty ravioli with prosciutto.





When we arrived in Edinburgh we took a cab and checked in to the Sheraton Grand Resort & Spa. The gentleman who checked us in was named Jamie  Despite the fact I was not surrounded by standing stones, this Jamie did not have red hair, nor was he wearing a kilt, DH insisted on nudging me and smirking.

Thanks to the travel hacking we are staying here on points and have Gold status. This comes in handy since we don’t have to check out at noon tomorrow and we can check out at 4pm instead. We were upgraded to the club level in a nice spacious room complete with robes and slippers.

We then went for a stroll to go pick up our tickets for the Royal Military Edinburgh Tattoo tomorrow night. We wanted to keep our bearings and made sure to notice landmarks on the way. Below was my favorite one. I have no idea why half a cow is hanging outside a building window but it made me smile 





We were treated to bagpipe music along our walk which made for lovely theme music as we fell in to various tourist traps.





Our stroll included some beautiful architecture and we really enjoyed seeing some of the sights.










We even saw … THE INVISIBLE MAN!!!!





Tonight we had dinner reservations for The Witchery by the Castle. The Witchery restaurant is in a 16th century building. One of our servers was also named Jamie. No red hair or kilt though. The dinner was wonderful and the service was great. We will be checking in tomorrow for two nights in one of their 8 suites. We will be in The Inner Sanctum. Looking forward to that!







This one is for Karen aka Dizdragonfly. Wally and I saw this and thought of you!


----------



## ciraulo887

Please tell me you were hoping for Jamie Frasier!


----------



## DizDragonfly

calypso726 said:


> The gentleman who checked us in was named Jamie  Despite the fact I was not surrounded by standing stones, this Jamie did not have red hair, nor was he wearing a kilt, DH insisted on nudging me and smirking.



Two Jamies so far!!  Sounds promising!!!  



> We even saw  THE INVISIBLE MAN!!!!



Freaky!



> This one is for Karen aka Dizdragonfly. Wally and I saw this and thought of you!



That's awesome!!!  BTW, we had a package arrive today.  THANK YOU to you and Wally!  I'm so happy to have a DISPeeps shirt to wear again.  Jason had a huge grin too when I gave him his.  And the boys say "Thanks!" Our DISPeeps shirts were one of the very hardest things that we had to dispose of.  So, Mòran taing!!!



ciraulo887 said:


> Please tell me you were hoping for Jamie Frasier!



Close.  Jamie Fraser.


----------



## DizDragonfly

Oh!  I just noticed they have "WiFly"!  What a riot!


----------



## disneydeb8

This is amazing! 

Thank you for sharing because you have no idea what 
this is doing to my Scottish heart strings!!  The sights you already posted are bringing back a flood of memories --- canny wait to be back "hame" with my wee brrroood!


----------



## cp_princess

What a great start to your trip! And I love that you've already found two gentlemen named Jamie that has to be a good sign right


----------



## calypso726

We started off the morning by taking walk down The Royal Mile. The Fringe Festival is getting underway and there are street performers everywhere! I am officially in love with Edinburgh! I love all the expression of creativity everywhere. There are amazing artists, musicians, performers everywhere you look. I love the sheer number of regular people sporting pink, purple or aqua colored hair and unique clothing style choices.











































We did The Real Mary Kings Close Tour which was great fun!













The city chamber is right next door.







We walked down the Royal Mile and then had lunch at The Worlds End pub.













I had a nice Strongbow Cider with ale steak pie and DH had fish & chips. We both had sticky toffee pudding  mmmmmm


----------



## calypso726

After lunch we checked out of the Sheraton and into The Witchery by the Castle. This place was built in the 16th century. They have 8 or maybe 9 now suites which book up very quickly. We are staying in the Inner Sanctum Suite. This is where Michael Douglas proposed to Catherine Zeta Jones. Brad Pitt and Jack Nicholson have also slept on this bed  not at the same time though.








My jaw quite literally dropped when we were escorted into the suite. The pictures on the website do it no justice. It is way over the top dramatic and oh so fun!






































We get a bottle of champagne and sparkling water every morning in our room along with a continental breakfast. In the afternoon we get fresh baked cookies and turndown service comes with a chocolate bar too!












The breakfast nook above also has cushions in the window so you can see the people outside and off into the distance.


----------



## sayhello

What a cool place you've found to stay!  Looks like your trip is off to a great start!

Sayhello


----------



## friends with mickey

It is amazing how at home you guys look in your pictures, and the pictures are amazing.


----------



## DizDragonfly

calypso726 said:


> We walked down the Royal Mile and then had lunch at The Worlds End pub.
> 
> I had a nice Strongbow Cider with ale steak pie and DH had fish & chips. We both had sticky toffee pudding  mmmmmm



*tears*  This brings back such great memories!!  Did you ask about the basement?


----------



## calypso726

disneydeb8 said:


> This is amazing!
> 
> Thank you for sharing because you have no idea what
> this is doing to my Scottish heart strings!!  The sights you already posted are bringing back a flood of memories --- canny wait to be back "hame" with my wee brrroood!



I am so happy to hear you are enjoying the pictures.



cp_princess said:


> What a great start to your trip! And I love that you've already found two gentlemen named Jamie that has to be a good sign right



Absolutely!!!



sayhello said:


> What a cool place you've found to stay!  Looks like your trip is off to a great start!
> 
> Sayhello



I love this place. Quite beyond my expectations.



friends with mickey said:


> It is amazing how at home you guys look in your pictures, and the pictures are amazing.



Thanks! We are really enjoying ourselves.



DizDragonfly said:


> *tears*  This brings back such great memories!!  Did you ask about the basement?



Darn! I knew I forgot something. No worries though. We plan on you g there for lunch tomorrow and I will ask then.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

We did Mary King's Close tonight! We hiked Arthur's Seat earlier in the day. Looking forward to meeting you both tomorrow night. The Witchery looks like quite the place!


----------



## peloha86

How fun!!! Living through you and Wally as usual 
Allen's grandmother is from Scotland, so someday it'll be a stop for us 
Happily waiting for the next entry!!!


----------



## calypso726

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> We did Mary King's Close tonight! We hiked Arthur's Seat earlier in the day. Looking forward to meeting you both tomorrow night. The Witchery looks like quite the place!



We enjoyed Mary King's Close. It was cool and our guide did an excellent job! We are hoping to hike Arthur's Seat tomorrow. Can't wait to meet you guys too!!! We love it here!!! The coolest part is when the Tattoo lets out the cast comes right down the esplanade playing their instruments and we got to sit and watch them go by in our window seat! Unexpected bonus!



peloha86 said:


> How fun!!! Living through you and Wally as usual
> Allen's grandmother is from Scotland, so someday it'll be a stop for us
> Happily waiting for the next entry!!!



Jennifer it is awesome!!! I LOVE it here. The next entry is coming right up!


----------



## calypso726

Last night we attended the Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo. What a spectacular show!!!! We purchased one of the VIP packages which included dinner in the Queen Anne Room at the Castle. We met with group at the Esplanade of the castle which was literally a few yards from The Witchery by the Castle where we are staying.  We were escorted to the Queen Annes room after a champagne reception. During the reception we had carrot cabbage cumin fritters, shrimp with sweet chili, haggis wrapped in oatmeal and salmon with caper salsa.













The dinner menu:








After dinner we were escorted across the esplanade to our seats. We saw several of the performers getting ready back stage.














This was the view as we made our way from the castle to our seats which are directly in front in the covered red section at the top part.








 The theme for the Tattoo this year is Natural Scotland
The lone Piper  In the beginning














The Highland Tattoo dancers representing daybreak.








The Peoples Republic of South Korea representing Spring.








The IMPS Motorcycle display team. These kids are 6  16 years old.








The castle showcasing the Mexican theme for Festival of the Dead and presenting summer.


















The New Zealand Army band representing autumn. These guys were great and had everyone laughing especially when they busted out a rendition of Gangnam Style.













The Lochiel Marching drill team representing nightfall. These ladies were incredible!








The Mongolian armed forces representing winter








Massed Military bands representing the parade of the animals


----------



## calypso726

Everybody together now during a rendition of What a Wonderful World 






Then the entire audience holds hands with each other and sings Auld Lange Syne













Fireworks too!








After the show there was another champagne and whisky reception. There we met some of the top military dignitaries from the countries represented during the show. Lieutenant Colonel In-Keun Hwang of South Korea







This is what happens when you have two cameras going at once and dont know which one is shooting first. This is General Ryu Ji Yuong also from South Korea.


----------



## beeadude

OMG you guys are having the time of your life. Love every picture. Is this all with Adventures by Disney? Or are you hooking up with them later?


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

LOVING THE PICTURES!!!!  I am just in AWE of all of them!  That Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo looks absolutely amazing!!!!!  What an incredible opportunity for you & Wally!!!!  WOW!


----------



## sayhello

Wow!  The Tatoo looks amazing!  Great photos!  You really know how to start off a vacation with a bang!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

beeadude said:


> OMG you guys are having the time of your life. Love every picture. Is this all with Adventures by Disney? Or are you hooking up with them later?



We really are! No, this is the pre-trip that I planned out for us. We actually hook up with Adventures by Disney later today. Oh, I sent your grand daughter a post card from "Merida". The picture on front is the castle that Merida's castle is based upon. The handwriting is based on Merida's official signature. I wasn't sure if she has an autograph from Merida while visiting WDW but if she does, the handwriting should be the same.



Luckymomoftwo said:


> LOVING THE PICTURES!!!!  I am just in AWE of all of them!  That Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo looks absolutely amazing!!!!!  What an incredible opportunity for you & Wally!!!!  WOW!



Thanks!!!! The Tattoo was simply spectacular!!! My pictures could never do this event justice. I wish I were closer, I'd go every year!



sayhello said:


> Wow!  The Tatoo looks amazing!  Great photos!  You really know how to start off a vacation with a bang!
> 
> Sayhello



Thank you!!! We are having a blast!


----------



## calypso726

David, the driver we hired through concierge on Paddles recommendation through The Balmoral came to pick us up at The Witchery by the Castle on Saturday morning. I was impressed with the service from concierge. When I initially inquired they asked which days we had available and I explained that we dont check in with them until Sunday. Sunday would work but our time would be more limited as we had to check out at the Witchery, check in to the Balmoral and be back in time to meet our guides and group. Saturday was our best day to do this but we werent technically guests with them yet. They offered us Saturday and also said we could settle the charges the next day when we checked in! That was unexpected and appreciated. 
David drove us to Stirling and we stopped a couple of times along the way to see some of the sights along the journey. He has lots of knowledge of the country and its history. Listening to him speak and tell stories was the highlight of the day for me and Wally too. Below, the River Forth, Queens South Crossing, Forth Bridge


















We stopped at Linlithgow, the birthplace of Mary Queen of Scots. Below is Linlithgow Palace and Linlithgow Cathedral. The loch behind the palace is quite beautiful.


----------



## calypso726

Off in the distance we see Stirling Castle







Statue of Robert the Bruce








Rob Roy


















The William Wallace monument in the distance












As a major Disney fan girl Ive always liked the thought of being a princess. However, Queen has a nice ring to it too.













Its a long way down













After the Stirling Castle visit we went to see the William Wallace monument. It is 246 winding stairs though a very narrow passage way. We made it all the way up even though I am not work out girl, I am read a book girl.







It was bloody windy and cold at the top!!!!


----------



## calypso726

Dinner last night was at The Secret Garden. This is the other restaurant at Witchery by the Castle.








The lamb wellington was really tasty!








Until I took the following pictures I had no idea that there was more detailed artwork in the ceiling besides the scroll work I could see on the beams. Hidden bonus!














Aitor, is from Spain and he is the maitre d. He was simply wonderful and I really enjoyed meeting him! I didnt think I would be speaking much Spanish while visiting Scotland but I was wrong. Besides Aitor, I met several visitors from other Spanish speaking countries. With all of the tourists from different nations everywhere its almost like being in Miami LOL








Blair was our server both at the Witchery restaurant and The Secret Garden








Outside the entrance to The Secret Garden








After dinner we went on the Caddies & Witchery Murder & Mystery tour. It was great fun. I laughed and screamed!


----------



## dvc deernut

*Your photos are great. Brings back memories of when I was small spending a couple weeks most summers with relatives in Paisley and Stirling. You could see Wallaces Monument from my cousins house. Been up to the Stirling Castle many times. Do they still have the Lone Piper end the Tattoo? It was always so cool when the Mass pipes would march out and play. Your lucky it was cool. Most places don't have Air conditioning and it has been in the 80s recently. Cant believe you ate HAGGIS My dad hated the stuff. 
Did you hear the real version of William Wallace, the Hollywood version of Braveheart was very hollywoodized?

Do you go to Glasow? If you do Paisley is a stones throw from there. I spent many summers as a kid on the buses there.

Well I will look for more of your posts*


----------



## calypso726

dvc deernut said:


> *Your photos are great. Brings back memories of when I was small spending a couple weeks most summers with relatives in Paisley and Stirling. You could see Wallaces Monument from my cousins house. Been up to the Stirling Castle many times. Do they still have the Lone Piper end the Tattoo? It was always so cool when the Mass pipes would march out and play. Your lucky it was cool. Most places don't have Air conditioning and it has been in the 80s recently. Cant believe you ate HAGGIS My dad hated the stuff.
> Did you hear the real version of William Wallace, the Hollywood version of Braveheart was very hollywoodized?
> 
> Do you go to Glasow? If you do Paisley is a stones throw from there. I spent many summers as a kid on the buses there.
> 
> Well I will look for more of your posts*




Hi Ian! How cool to have such awesome memories. I am glad you are enjoying the pics! I don't believe the tour goes to Glasgow. We did meet some really great Glaswegians at the Tattoo though. The weather has been quite nice overall. I have heard that Bravehrart got a healthy dose of Hollywood. So far I have liked the versions of haggis that I have tried. I will updating the trip report a bit later if the "wifi gods" permit.


----------



## calypso726

We checked out of The Witchery this morning and then made our way over and checked into the Balmoral for Day 1 of our Brave Adventure








The room is very pretty and the view is way awesome!













We checked in with our guides Hanneke and Zoe. What we thought would be a quick check in turned into a delightful and fun conversation. Before we knew it nearly an hour had gone by and I felt like I found two sisters that I never knew I had. Their passion for Disney is evident; they are both very charming and have a wonderful sense of humor.








Today’s mission was to hike to the top of Arthur’s Seat. I will provide some safety tips and some tidbits I picked up in case anyone else plans to do this on their adventure.  I am an OSHA safety professional and a CPR/First Aid instructor in the real world.  Apparently while on vacation this knowledge seems to stay home.








If you are asthmatic bring your inhaler. This is a steep climb. If you are not “work out girl” but more like me, “read a book girl” … leaving your inhaler in the room will not help matters should you suffer an asthma attack. Going up the “short way” and realizing that path will not take you to Arthur’s Seat does not help matters. It only means you have to go all the way down and come up the way you were trying to avoid.  See me smiling …













Not smiling so much now, still nowhere near the top… I can hear Fred Sanford in my head, “Elizabeth honey, I’m coming to join you.”








Stop and smell the flowers







Enjoy the beauty around you













Stop and rest when you need to and keep resting for just another minute








Ignore the raven that follows you cawing out “Nevermore” as it awaits your eminent demise each time you stop to rest. When your husband, who is clearly in league with the raven, asks, for the 10th time if you are going to make it to the top, simply answer for the 10th time, I will let you know once I get there.








Don’t forget to take a memorable photo once you reach the top of Arthur’s Seat.








Be aware that higher elevations can cause reduced oxygen levels to the brain and may impair judgment.








Don’t forget to hydrate. Bring a bottle of water. If you left the water back at the hotel with your inhaler this can be accomplished with a wee bit of Strongbow afterwards


----------



## friends with mickey

All the pics are fantastic but you with the brew is my favorite so far. Love that pinky action. Wally at the top is a cool shot too!


----------



## packofjedis

Terrie - Loving the photos!  Quick question....we'll be in Scotland in a month.  Is the path up to Arthur's Seat obvious?  I knew it was high, but didn't realize it was so.....rural.  We plan to hike up there as well.

I loved the Tattoo pictures.  That looked amazing!  If we had gone in August, we were going to get tickets, but instead we're going over in September and hoping for football tickets instead for the kids.

Enjoy your trip.  It looks wonderful!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

Lovin the trip report!  Thanks so much for taking the time to put it together for those of us stuck back at home!


----------



## JLoane

I am LOVING your trip report as well!  My family and I will be on our Brave Adventure one year from now so we're living vicariously through you.  Thanks again for all the pics!


----------



## calypso726

Last night was our welcome dinner at the Balmoral. Everyone met in the lobby 6:15 and then we headed to dinner. It was nice to put faces to names and so wonderful to meet everyone FINALLY! There are 34 of us in the group. Some are first timers, like us and some have been on 7 ABD trips!!!! I want to be THOSE adventurers when I grow up. There were some surprises last night and throughout our day today. I love surprises and unexpected bonuses and feel they really enhance any experience; therefore, I will not be spoiling the surprises. I am very happy no one spoiled them for me.
This morning we met up at 8:15 to start our day. Our on board local guide is David and he is AWESOME! I love his sense of humor and really enjoyed listening to him. We went through Old Town and New Town on our way to Holyrood Palace. David is a wonderful story teller and a wealth of knowledge. 





















I promised the artist who painted my Merida Brave shoes that I would post a picture of me wearing them in Scotland for her in my trip report. Thank you for my shoes Alice!!!!







We visited the National Museum of Scotland next 
Off with her head!!!   Oh wait, wrong movie, wrong country!






Bonnie Prince Charlie








Our Edinburgh Castle tour was our last stop of the day. It seems I have fallen out of favor with the wifi gods today so that is all for now. More tomorrow after finding the appropriate sacrificial Ethernet and chanting in binary code or something.


----------



## calypso726

Apparently with the wifi gods it is the thought that counts. Good. Ok so the strangest thing I have seen here so far has nothing to do with the Fringe Festival as one might think. Nope. The weirdest thing I have encountered is the Scottish Parliament Building. 

So imagine you are walking through a city with buildings that are hundreds of years old, steeped in rich history, culture, Victorian architecture etc. Then out of nowhere you get this &  below you see a Boma style bamboo meets Paul Mitchell blow dryers. This is the front of the building.







Now to the side youve got this whole Game of Thrones thing going on








And because that alone is not bizarre enough lets add some Star Trek/Star Wars pick your outer space adventure with a dash of Promethius glyphs to boot.







I believe this style of architecture is known as post modern identity crisis


----------



## sayhello

OK, that Parliament building is *very* strange!    Love the pic of you two in front of the castle (I assume?)

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

Awesome photos!  I laughed as I passed by your Sterling Castle pics.  One looked vaguely familiar...  (sorry for my mini thread hijack)... 




here we are 11 years ago!

I'm so excited to see your pictures up north - Isle of Skye and Lewis.  That should be absolutely amazing.


----------



## jjharts

Glad you are enjoying the surprises - there are more to come!!  Love those shoes - they are darling!!   We also marveled, wondered, and shrugged when we saw the Parliament building ("what were they thinking" is the only thing I could say!!)


----------



## disneydeb8

Anyone else in need of an update???


----------



## stenogoddess

These adventures are so packed!  I'm sure she'll get back to us when she can. I can't wait either!


----------



## sayhello

Or the wifi gods may not be smiling at her.     But it's likely a combo of both!

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

I'm always impressed when people post trip reports midtrip.  I don't know where they find the time.


----------



## tufbuf

Cousin Orville said:


> I'm always impressed when people post trip reports midtrip.  I don't know where they find the time.



Same here, but it's great!!!


----------



## Princess Leia

packofjedis said:


> Terrie - Loving the photos!  Quick question....we'll be in Scotland in a month.  Is the path up to Arthur's Seat obvious?  I knew it was high, but didn't realize it was so.....rural.  We plan to hike up there as well.
> 
> I loved the Tattoo pictures.  That looked amazing!  If we had gone in August, we were going to get tickets, but instead we're going over in September and hoping for football tickets instead for the kids.
> 
> Enjoy your trip.  It looks wonderful!!!



The path going up is obvious. Just be careful coming down. I managed to come down an alternative route. My DH was watching from the correct path as I am about to lead my DD off a rocky incline. I realised just in time that it didn't feel quite right. It can be quite bracing at the top and you might end up being quite windswept and interesting. I love the views from Arthur's seat - you can see right across Edinburgh and the contrast of the Scottish Parliament and The Palace of Holyroodhouse. You can also get a free guided tour of the Scottish Parliament which explains some of the story behind the architecture. It is just across the road from The Palace of Holyroodhouse so can easily be combined. The guided tour of the parliament takes an hour and can be booked online. 

Calypso726  - Hope you enjoy the rest of your adventure.


----------



## packofjedis

Princess Leia said:


> The path going up is obvious. Just be careful coming down. I managed to come down an alternative route. My DH was watching from the correct path as I am about to lead my DD off a rocky incline. I realised just in time that it didn't feel quite right. It can be quite bracing at the top and you might end up being quite windswept and interesting. I love the views from Arthur's seat - you can see right across Edinburgh and the contrast of the Scottish Parliament and The Palace of Holyroodhouse. You can also get a free guided tour of the Scottish Parliament which explains some of the story behind the architecture. It is just across the road from The Palace of Holyroodhouse so can easily be combined. The guided tour of the parliament takes an hour and can be booked online.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Princess Leia

packofjedis said:


> Thanks so much!



What football match do you hope to go to on your trip to Edinburgh?


----------



## calypso726

Sorry for the delay in an update. The wifi gods here are rather primitive and clearly I am not in favor with them. I am thinking a smoke signal ceremony and some chanting between two tin cans strung together may appease them. If that fails I may resort to rock carving.


Yesterday we drove through Glen Coe on our way to Fort William where we stopped for lunch. From there we made our way to Eilean Donan Castle. The drive over was scenic and just so lovely. 














We ate lunch here. 







This was the view from our table

































We arrived at Eilean Donan Castle








Hanneke & Zoe took amazing pictures. THANK YOU Hanne & Zoe you guys ROCK!!!!








This would be a view from inside the castle looking outside.








Yeah, Im thinking I could totally live in a castle.


----------



## calypso726

Cousin Orville said:


> Awesome photos!  I laughed as I passed by your Sterling Castle pics.  One looked vaguely familiar...  (sorry for my mini thread hijack)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we are 11 years ago!
> 
> I'm so excited to see your pictures up north - Isle of Skye and Lewis.  That should be absolutely amazing.



HaHa! Great minds as they say  I am glad you are enjoying the pics. Isle of Skye and the hike in Quirang ... OMG!!!! Posting pics soon assuming the smoke signal ceremony will suffice.



jjharts said:


> Glad you are enjoying the surprises - there are more to come!!  Love those shoes - they are darling!!   We also marveled, wondered, and shrugged when we saw the Parliament building ("what were they thinking" is the only thing I could say!!)



Thank you 



disneydeb8 said:


> Anyone else in need of an update???



I'm trying but the speed cyberspace navigation here is more or less the equivalent to the speed of Fred Flinstone's car being driven by a snail.



stenogoddess said:


> These adventures are so packed!  I'm sure she'll get back to us when she can. I can't wait either!



They are! I will! I'm here! 



sayhello said:


> Or the wifi gods may not be smiling at her.     But it's likely a combo of both!
> 
> Sayhello



No they aren't! I have offended them by uttering foreign words like High Speed Internet Access and even DSL.



Cousin Orville said:


> I'm always impressed when people post trip reports midtrip.  I don't know where they find the time.



I don't know about everyone else but for me it would be in lieu of sleep. I've always wanted to try a trip report but am always afraid I will forget the most impact certain moments or experiences will have on me as time goes by and not convey them the way I would want. So here we are and here I go  



Princess Leia said:


> The path going up is obvious. Just be careful coming down. I managed to come down an alternative route. My DH was watching from the correct path as I am about to lead my DD off a rocky incline. I realised just in time that it didn't feel quite right. It can be quite bracing at the top and you might end up being quite windswept and interesting. I love the views from Arthur's seat - you can see right across Edinburgh and the contrast of the Scottish Parliament and The Palace of Holyroodhouse. You can also get a free guided tour of the Scottish Parliament which explains some of the story behind the architecture. It is just across the road from The Palace of Holyroodhouse so can easily be combined. The guided tour of the parliament takes an hour and can be booked online.
> 
> Calypso726  - Hope you enjoy the rest of your adventure.



Oh I wish I would have known that. I would have liked a guided tour of the building. If anyone does do this please share. Thank you Princess Leia we are enjoying it very much!


----------



## packofjedis

Princess Leia said:


> What football match do you hope to go to on your trip to Edinburgh?



We'll be a week in/around Edinburgh and then a week in north Wales (my aunt lived there and we used to visit a lot when I was a kid).  We're in the ballot to see Manchester United play on 9/14.  Our fingers are crossed.  If we don't get tickets, I've got to come up with a back up plan.  My son said any soccer is better than no soccer.


----------



## Princess Leia

packofjedis said:


> We'll be a week in/around Edinburgh and then a week in north Wales (my aunt lived there and we used to visit a lot when I was a kid).  We're in the ballot to see Manchester United play on 9/14.  Our fingers are crossed.  If we don't get tickets, I've got to come up with a back up plan.  My son said any soccer is better than no soccer.



Fingers crossed you'll get the tickets. It would be great to see Man U live. In the UK there's plenty of football to choose from. Things should be a lot quieter in Edinburgh by then.


----------



## calypso726

We drove into Portree and checked into the Cuillin Hills Hotel. It is so peaceful and beautiful here! The staff at the hotel is wonderful. Here is the room and the view from our room. How cool is that!

















Our whisky tasting was very informative and entertaining!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Ha!  "Malt" Disney.  I love it!


----------



## calypso726

Today was the visit to Old Man of Storr, Kilt Rock, the hike on Quiraing, scone making and Ceilidh dancing.  I nearly opted out of this to attend the Isle of Skye Highland games that were going on today. I went back and forth on which to do all day yesterday and up until this morning. I am SOOOOO glad that I chose to stick with the itinerary. Today was the most incredible, memorable experience for me. This trip has been incredibly amazing and today was the highlight for me. 

There simply are no words to describe the majestic views on this hike. Breathtaking is not suitable enough a word. I literally had take reign and get my emotions under control and not let the tears flow over the sheer overwhelming beauty of it all. I am just so sorry that my words and pictures could never convey what I am trying to explain. Todays hike made my entire trip. It was simply magical. I didnt know this was what I was searching for on our trip to Scotland. Somehow my heart knew and somehow Disney figured it out.







Old Man of Storr












Kilt Rock













Hanne and Zoe our awesomesauce adventure guides













The hike on Quiraing. We were most lucky today. The sunny beautiful weather gods were on duty and the rainy chilly weather gods were visiting elsewhere. YAY!!! BONUS!!!!













Are we there yet???



























For what it is worth, I am not a hiker or outdoorsy by any stretch of the imagination. Dont be intimated by the hike it is totally do-able. I did it and I am not in shape. I am asthmatic and left the inhaler on the bus. I live in Florida where it is flat and darn near close to sea level.  I managed and if I would have had an asthma attack it would have been a small price to pay for what I got in return.


----------



## calypso726

Afterwards we headed for lunch at the Flodigarry Hotel and Flora MacDonalds cottage. She is the woman who helped Bonnie Prince Charlie escape capture after the battle of Culloden during the Jacobite uprising. She accomplished this by having him dress up as maiden.























The Ceilidh dancers were simply adorable. The youngest are 4 years old.



















Dinner tonight was on our own. We ate here and the food was excellent!


----------



## knewton64

Just saw your TR
Looks wonderful!



I need to 
Get caught up



Tho do initially have a ? 4 ya.
What was the weather like over there??






T.T.F.N.
&
Cheers


----------



## SingingMom

Wonderful report!  Really enjoying it. 


I know what you mean about not being able to properly put into words the beauty and awe - that is exactly how I felt on our Germany ABD a few weeks ago!  I kept saying ""but it is so BEAUTIFUL !!"  I didn't know which way to look!  Great feeling, isn't it?  

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## friends with mickey

calypso726 said:


> Today was the visit to Old Man of Storr, Kilt Rock, the hike on Quiraing, scone making and Ceilidh dancing.  I nearly opted out of this to attend the Isle of Skye Highland games that were going on today. I went back and forth on which to do all day yesterday and up until this morning. I am SOOOOO glad that I chose to stick with the itinerary. Today was the most incredible, memorable experience for me. This trip has been incredibly amazing and today was the highlight for me.
> 
> There simply are no words to describe the majestic of the views on this hike. Breathtaking is not suitable enough a word. I literally had take reign and get my emotions under control and not let the tears flow over the sheer overwhelming beauty of it all. I am just so sorry that my words and pictures could never convey what I am trying to explain. Todays hike made my entire trip. It was simply magical. I didnt know this was what I was searching for on our trip to Scotland. Somehow my heart knew and somehow Disney figured it out.
> 
> I understand what you are saying. It is the same way we cannot explain how  much we are enjoying your trip report and we thank you and Wally for taking the time to share it all with us as it happens.


----------



## Kez250

packofjedis said:


> We'll be a week in/around Edinburgh and then a week in north Wales (my aunt lived there and we used to visit a lot when I was a kid).  We're in the ballot to see Manchester United play on 9/14.  Our fingers are crossed.  If we don't get tickets, I've got to come up with a back up plan.  My son said any soccer is better than no soccer.



Everton are playing Chelsea at home that weekend too- not too far from N Wales

Sorry to hijack thread , but EPL is all my DS and DH are talking about at the moment


----------



## calypso726

Today was the trip to visit Urquhart Castle and canoe on Lochness in search of Nessie. I found out that Adventures by Disney is the only company that is allowed to launch off and canoe in front of Urquhart Castle.  Pretty cool!























Canoeing on Lochness was an amazing experience. While I did not have a Nessie sighting I would say that many in our group felt her presence.














Afterwards we checked into the Kingsclub & Spa in Inverness
Here is our room









Here is the view








Dinner tonight was at the hotel and I had Haggis!!! I wasn't entirely sure what to expect I must say ... It was awesome!!!


----------



## calypso726

knewton64 said:


> Just saw your TR
> Looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to
> Get caught up
> 
> 
> 
> Tho do initially have a ? 4 ya.
> What was the weather like over there??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.
> &
> Cheers



From what I have been told you can have all 4 seasons in the same day! I would say that is accurate. Unpredictable so plan for anything.



SingingMom said:


> Wonderful report!  Really enjoying it.
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about not being able to properly put into words the beauty and awe - that is exactly how I felt on our Germany ABD a few weeks ago!  I kept saying ""but it is so BEAUTIFUL !!"  I didn't know which way to look!  Great feeling, isn't it?
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



It certainly is!  I would love to do the Germany trip!



friends with mickey said:


> I understand what you are saying. It is the same way we cannot explain how  much we are enjoying your trip report and we thank you and Wally for taking the time to share it all with us as it happens.



I am glad you are enjoying the trip report Mike! I will do my best to keep posting as we go.


----------



## sayhello

OK, I have to admit, the only parts of Scotland I've been to (decades ago!) were Edinburgh and Loch Ness.  I had *no* idea Scotland was so gorgeous!!!  Wow.  Just Wow!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> OK, I have to admit, the only parts of Scotland I've been to (decades ago!) were Edinburgh and Loch Ness.  I had *no* idea Scotland was so gorgeous!!!  Wow.  Just Wow!
> 
> Sayhello



The pictures do not do this country justice. I have to keep reminding myself to breathe! Just when I have seen one stunning sight along comes another which makes the last one pale in comparison.


----------



## SingingMom

calypso726 said:


> The pictures do not do this country justice. I have to keep reminding myself to breathe! Just when I have seen one stunning sight along comes another which makes the last one pale in comparison.



Just like Germany!  I finally just took a deep breath and LOOKED - camera caught some, but my heart caught the rest!!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tufbuf

What a wonderful trip report! I am so looking forward to our Scotland ABD next year!! You are so fortunate for having so many photos with the both of you!

Thanks for EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## knewton64

and the rest of yer TR.....


LOVE IT!!
(I am up to about page 3)



The plane ride over there had to had been just FAB
Glad 2 c that u r having fun.




T.T.F.N.
&
Cheers


----------



## rebeccam31

I am so glad you are doing this.   The pictures are stunning.  Cannot wait for it to be my turn!


----------



## disneydeb8

"There simply are no words to describe the majestic of the views on this hike. Breathtaking is not suitable enough a word. I literally had take reign and get my emotions under control and not let the tears flow over the sheer overwhelming beauty of it all. I am just so sorry that my words and pictures could never convey what I am trying to explain. Todays hike made my entire trip. It was simply magical. I didnt know this was what I was searching for on our trip to Scotland. Somehow my heart knew and somehow Disney figured it out."

(forgive my poor attempt at Quote when the post was so long)

I have to say Terry, being a true Scotsman thru and thru, you are giving a lovely portrayal of the rugged.... yet peaceful beauty of Scotland that makes grown men cry.  You "get it" --- and its endearing to witness the emotional aspect of how Scotland can move you so profoundly.

There just is no place on this earth that can compare ---

THIS is why her history is full of heroes that willingly fought to their deaths to protect her.

Many, many thanks for taking the time to share this --- you are captivating an audience!


----------



## calypso726

tufbuf said:


> What a wonderful trip report! I am so looking forward to our Scotland ABD next year!! You are so fortunate for having so many photos with the both of you!
> 
> Thanks for EVERYTHING!!!



Thank you. I am glad you are enjoying the day by day play by play. I am thrilled to have all of these pics of the two of us together. However, that it mostly due to our wonderful ABD guides Zoe and Hanneke. They do go out of their way to make sure pictures are taken with their camera and yours at each spot. I have also seen them gladly take pictures of families when asked at any point. They go out of their way to make the trip fun and memorable, both while you are with them and to reflect on in pictures afterwards.



knewton64 said:


> and the rest of yer TR.....
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!
> (I am up to about page 3)
> 
> 
> 
> The plane ride over there had to had been just FAB
> Glad 2 c that u r having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.
> &
> Cheers



We are having a blast! The plane ride over was certainly a new experience for the both of us.



rebeccam31 said:


> I am so glad you are doing this.   The pictures are stunning.  Cannot wait for it to be my turn!



You are going to love this trip!!!! I don't want it to end!!!



disneydeb8 said:


> "There simply are no words to describe the majestic of the views on this hike. Breathtaking is not suitable enough a word. I literally had take reign and get my emotions under control and not let the tears flow over the sheer overwhelming beauty of it all. I am just so sorry that my words and pictures could never convey what I am trying to explain. Todays hike made my entire trip. It was simply magical. I didnt know this was what I was searching for on our trip to Scotland. Somehow my heart knew and somehow Disney figured it out."
> 
> (forgive my poor attempt at Quote when the post was so long)
> 
> I have to say Terry, being a true Scotsman thru and thru, you are giving a lovely portrayal of the rugged.... yet peaceful beauty of Scotland that makes grown men cry.  You "get it" --- and its endearing to witness the emotional aspect of how Scotland can move you so profoundly.
> 
> There just is no place on this earth that can compare ---
> 
> THIS is why her history is full of heroes that willingly fought to their deaths to protect her.
> 
> Many, many thanks for taking the time to share this --- you are captivating an audience!



I am glad to know that you are enjoying the trip report. I never would have imagined that I would have been moved so strongly and on such a deep level. I love this country. I will most certainly come back again.

I will be posting today's adventure report when we get back from dinner sometime tonight.


----------



## SnowhiteHeather

I LOVE reading reports and this one is by far one of my favorites! These pictures are amazing! Thanks so much for sharing this with us!


----------



## calypso726

This morning we drove to Inverness airport for our flight to the Isle of Lewis. We were in our own chartered plane and the flight was only about 30 minutes. Seeing a Brave poster from "Visit Scotland" at the airport made me smile.













On our drive over we saw some peat cutting and peat stacks. I also got to smell my first peat fire. I LOVE the smell!!!!!








Our first stop was the Gearrannan Blackhouse village and the Blackhouse of Arnol no. 42. It was pretty amazing to venture inside and imagine going back to a time and place when it was common for people to live in in these types of dwellings.








I am 5 feet tall and I believe this is the first time I have ever had to duck through a doorway before! What a novel experience.








Next stop was the visit to Carloway Broch


















The last stop before lunch was the Callanish Standing Stones. This was a stop I was looking forward to seeing. There were a number of Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series fans on the tour besides me. The standing stones are a feature in the books which initially take place in Scotland. It seemed many of us were most enthusiastic about this particular stop.


----------



## calypso726

SnowhiteHeather said:


> I LOVE reading reports and this one is by far one of my favorites! These pictures are amazing! Thanks so much for sharing this with us!



WOW! Thank you. It's the first trip report I've ever done so I am glad to know it is well liked by someone who enjoys trip reports  You are very  welcome and I am thrilled to know that others are enjoying the report!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Really enjoying your report and pics.


----------



## rebeccam31

Well, you should do more trip reports!  You are doing wonderfully well.   You are making it very hard for me to wait an entire year.


----------



## calypso726

Today we ventured to The Rothiemurchus Estate which is 25,000 acres of sheer beauty. Our groups were divided into 2 groups. One group did the horseback ride while the other group did the mountain bike riding in the morning. After lunch the groups that did biking in the morning did the horseback riding in the afternoon and vice versa. There was an option to do a land rover tour of the estate for people who might have found biking too physically challenging or might have issues with the horseback riding. We opted for the land rover tour since I was not too keen on a potential asthma attack from biking over possible steeps or inclines. 
The heather is just starting to come in on the landscape and looks so pretty!













Our first stop on the land rover tour was to see the Highland Cows aka Heelan Coos. Our guide, Julian parked by the fence and had us all yell  Come on now! as the coos were way off in the distance. They came running!








Even the baby coos








Julian put down some feed for them which they seemed very eager to get.








I imagine this stuff must have been very tasty 








Next stop was a peaceful loch








Afterwards we set off to go see and feed the Red Deer. Julian called to the deer, Come on now! just like he did with the cows. Just like the cows, the deer came running. It was kind of surreal to be chased by a few deer while driving in a Land Rover.








Before we knew it, we were mentally transported to that scene in Jurassic Park and suddenly there were LOTS more and headed right towards us.








Julian gave each of us handfuls of feed for the deer. I had an absolute blast feeding them.








After lunch it was our groups turn for horseback riding. The trail we took was breathtaking! Surrounded by the beautiful purple heather coming into bloom was a wonderful experience on horseback.













After horseback riding it was back to the hotel and evening on our own. A few of us had expressed interest in visiting Culloden Battlefield. ABD dropped us off there. One can really get swept up in the battle that took place there and everything that led up to that day. 













I dont know any Frasers other than a fictional character from a book series. However, that series and that character made me fall in love with Scotland and got me interested in her real history and the real characters that are a part of her history. When I found the Fraser clan stone it felt right to leave flowers and pay my respects to the real Frasers that fell that day.








Tonight for the dinner on our own we went to Rocpool. The food was wonderful!


----------



## rebeccam31

I am a horse owner, so the horseback riding pictures made me all teary.  Actually, the standing stone picture did the same thing.  I am a sap. 

Edited to add:  Also?  English saddles!! Hooray!  Trail rides here in the state NEVER have English saddles!


----------



## paddles

Ho Calypso - I'm so glad you're enjoying your trip.

We loved the jeep tour at Rothiemurchus as well....especially getting to see the highland cows up close!  

Culloden is extremely moving, and a must see for those who have read "Outlander". While in Inverness, I bought a coffee mug that has the Fraser crest and the words "Je suis prest" written on it.  My husband thinks I'm nuts.  

Scotland is an amazing country with amazing history.  I really would love to go back again.

Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## jjharts

Probably a silly question but how did you get back to Inverness from Culloden?


----------



## paddles

The guides had scheduled a taxi to pick us up at 6pm to take us from Culloden to downtown Inverness....I believe it was approx 20 pounds.


----------



## calypso726

I cant believe today is our last day and that it is all over. It seems like just yesterday we started on this adventure and had all the time in the world to enjoy and explore our journey. I dont know where the time went. We left Inverness this morning and drove to visit Dunnottar Castle which has the most incredible views.













After our visit to Dunnottar castle we left for Glamis Castle. We had lunch there and then our group split into two. One group went to do archery and the other got a private tour of the castle. Afterwards the groups swapped. I am not posting pics of the castle interior because it is pretty amazing and one of those things where first impressions will have an impact. The tour of the castle was very enjoyable and entertaining.


















Must be nice 








Our farewell dinner was held at the Signet Library. The venue was stunning!














This was an AMAZING trip!!!! Truly the trip of a lifetime. We LOVED our guides, Zoe and Hanneke. They were awesomesauce!!!! Our group was wonderful and we had a great time getting to know each of the families and travelers. There is NO way we could have done this type of an itinerary on our own. This was not something we appreciated until experiencing it for ourselves. We also would not have chosen to do some of the things we did had we visited Scotland on our own. We would have missed out on some of our top highlights.  We will definitely be coming back to Scotland one day. I dont know if there is any Scottish blood running in my veins, but I do know that Scotland is in my heart and has captured part of my soul. I want to say thank you to everyone who followed my first trip report on our Brave Adventure


----------



## calypso726

rebeccam31 said:


> I am a horse owner, so the horseback riding pictures made me all teary.  Actually, the standing stone picture did the same thing.  I am a sap.
> 
> Edited to add:  Also?  English saddles!! Hooray!  Trail rides here in the state NEVER have English saddles!



Count me in on the sap club. I was sobbing at Culloden. Many times I teared up at the beauty all around me. Tonight I teared up saying goodbye to Hanneke and Zoe 



paddles said:


> Ho Calypso - I'm so glad you're enjoying your trip.
> 
> We loved the jeep tour at Rothiemurchus as well....especially getting to see the highland cows up close!
> 
> Culloden is extremely moving, and a must see for those who have read "Outlander". While in Inverness, I bought a coffee mug that has the Fraser crest and the words "Je suis prest" written on it.  My husband thinks I'm nuts.
> 
> Scotland is an amazing country with amazing history.  I really would love to go back again.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your trip!



Totally agree Paddles. I loved the land rover tour and seeing the coos up close. My husband was pointing out anything Fraser and all people named Jamie to me  We adored Scotland! We will definitely be back. 



jjharts said:


> Probably a silly question but how did you get back to Inverness from Culloden?



Like Paddles said, a cab ride back. I did hear that there is a bus that runs from Culloden to the town center and you can walk back to the hotel from there.


----------



## wld

Thank you so much for your trip report!   We were a little nervous reading the comments earlier travelers had left!  We are confident our own trip in about 6 weeks will be awesome and cant wait to see the beautiful countryside.  From one asthmatic to another I believe I will make a necklace of my inhaler.  And I have broken down and bought the entire outlander series for my kindle .  I better get reading


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Enjoyed your report. Safe travels on your return.


----------



## disneydeb8

Terry,

You have done a brrrrrilliant job capturing the profound beauty of Scotland that changes us deep within.  I certainly enjoyed the day-by-day trip report an thank you for taking your time to share with us your journey.  

I loved your cape you were wearing and wondering if that was a Scotland purchase?  My husband and kids got one similar for me at Scottish import shop here in the states for a Christmas gift but not the same as bringing it home yourself !

Safe journey!


----------



## calypso726

wld said:


> Thank you so much for your trip report!   We were a little nervous reading the comments earlier travelers had left!  We are confident our own trip in about 6 weeks will be awesome and cant wait to see the beautiful countryside.  From one asthmatic to another I believe I will make a necklace of my inhaler.  And I have broken down and bought the entire outlander series for my kindle .  I better get reading



You are welcome! This trip was so amazing our guides could have been animatrons and it still would have been the best trip ever! That said, our guides were so wonderful that they raised the bar into the stratosphere. Yes! Don't forget your inhaler but also do not let the asthma stand in the way of some of the most memorable experiences you may have. LOL The first book is slow going at first but you need the foundation it lays. Once it gets going though, hold on to your hat it is a serious roller coaster ride!



TIGGERmetoo said:


> Enjoyed your report. Safe travels on your return.



Thanks Terri! Will do.



disneydeb8 said:


> Terry,
> 
> You have done a brrrrrilliant job capturing the profound beauty of Scotland that changes us deep within.  I certainly enjoyed the day-by-day trip report an thank you for taking your time to share with us your journey.
> 
> I loved your cape you were wearing and wondering if that was a Scotland purchase?  My husband and kids got one similar for me at Scottish import shop here in the states for a Christmas gift but not the same as bringing it home yourself !
> 
> Safe journey!



Oh thank you! I am beyond smitten and completely in love with Scotland! Yes, I bought the cape in Inverness at the Highland House of Fraser. One of my souvenir goals was a cape from Scotland. I did not find one I liked until I saw that one the day before yesterday.


----------



## tufbuf

It was fun reading your trip report, calypso!!! Would an extra day in Edinburgh enough to visit Stirling Castle (with David) and see the Tattoo?


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

calypso726 said:


> We started off the morning by taking walk down The Royal Mile. The Fringe Festival is getting underway and there are street performers everywhere! I am officially in love with Edinburgh! I love all the expression of creativity everywhere. There are amazing artists, musicians, performers everywhere you look. I love the sheer number of regular people sporting pink, purple or aqua colored hair and unique clothing style choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did The Real Mary Kings Close Tour which was great fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city chamber is right next door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We walked down the Royal Mile and then had lunch at The Worlds End pub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a nice Strongbow Cider with ale steak pie and DH had fish & chips. We both had sticky toffee pudding  mmmmmm



Long time lurker here! I cannot tell you how jealous I am that you a) went on this adventure and b) saw Out of the Blue (the young men in the all blue shirts)! They are my absolute favourite acappella groups and one of the groups Glee is based upon! SO JEALOUS.


----------



## calypso726

tufbuf said:


> It was fun reading your trip report, calypso!!! Would an extra day in Edinburgh enough to visit Stirling Castle (with David) and see the Tattoo?



Glad you enjoyed it!  Yes, as long as it isn't the day you fly in and also depending on how much time you decide to spend inside Stirling Castle.  We had David pick us up at 8:30 am. We stopped a few times before getting to Stirling Castle. Queens Crossing, Linlithgow Palace were a couple of stops. We probably spent somewhere between 1 - 2 hours inside Stirling Castle. From there we went to the Wallace Monument and climbed to the top. We got back somewhere between 3 and 4 pm. 



disneyshakeygirl said:


> Long time lurker here! I cannot tell you how jealous I am that you a) went on this adventure and b) saw Out of the Blue (the young men in the all blue shirts)! They are my absolute favourite acappella groups and one of the groups Glee is based upon! SO JEALOUS.



You know, when I was watching them perform I said to Wally, "They remind me of Glee." 

It was an awesome trip. My biggest fear now is that no other ABD trip will measure up to this one. I miss Scotland already and I miss Hanni and Zoe


----------



## tufbuf

calypso726 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it!  Yes, as long as it isn't the day you fly in and also depending on how much time you decide to spend inside Stirling Castle.  We had David pick us up at 8:30 am. We stopped a few times before getting to Stirling Castle. Queens Crossing, Linlithgow Palace were a couple of stops. We probably spent somewhere between 1 - 2 hours inside Stirling Castle. From there we went to the Wallace Monument and climbed to the top. We got back somewhere between 3 and 4 pm.



We will actually do this after the ABD as a post- night since we won't have a pre- night.  thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## knewton64

......esp from the farewell dinner =  




You TR has now officially put me in the SCOTTISH mood



THANK YOU for sharing your memories. 





T.T.F.N.


----------



## calypso726

knewton64 said:


> ......esp from the farewell dinner =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You TR has now officially put me in the SCOTTISH mood
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for sharing your memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.



You are very welcome. Keep in mind the farewell dinner at the Signet Library is only for the trips in late July through most of August. This is due to the Royal Military Edinburgh Tattoo taking place at Edinburgh Castle. The other farewell dinners are held in the Queen Anne's Room at Edinburgh Castle. Either way I am sure he trip will be very memorable.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Terrific trip report!  It brought back some great memories of Scotland.


----------



## JLoane

I was again browsing your pics and they are just stunning! 

A couple questions about the Tattoo...We are traveling in August of next year, and I don't think we'll be able to do a pre or post night.  I was thinking that we could go to the Tattoo on the second night in Edinburgh which looks to be free time.  Does that seem doable?  And secondly, I'm assuming that the better seats are the higher priced ones and will purchase accordingly, but was wondering if you'd have any thoughts about one section being preferable to another.  Thanks!


----------



## edinburghlass

As a local who went to see the Tattoo this year and just watched the televised show, go for about half way up the stands rather than near the esplanade as it does look better looking down on the performers rather than looking across if you see what I mean?

We were in the second stand nearest to the castle which is the second  cheapest stand and its absolutely fine.

If you are on Facebook you can find them under The Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo.


----------



## calypso726

JLoane said:


> I was again browsing your pics and they are just stunning!
> 
> A couple questions about the Tattoo...We are traveling in August of next year, and I don't think we'll be able to do a pre or post night.  I was thinking that we could go to the Tattoo on the second night in Edinburgh which looks to be free time.  Does that seem doable?  And secondly, I'm assuming that the better seats are the higher priced ones and will purchase accordingly, but was wondering if you'd have any thoughts about one section being preferable to another.  Thanks!



Thank you! As long as the second night isn't a Sunday you should be fine. The Tattoo doesn't perform on Sundays. Performances Monday through Friday are at 9:00. Saturdays there are two performances one at 7:30 and one at 10:30. I remember thinking we could have even swung the VIP dinner package on that free night albeit narrowly. 

I agree with Edinburghlass. You definitely want to view the performers from above if possible. I loved our seats which were high above and under cover but those were only available through the hospitality VIP package. I wanted to be under cover in case it rained. Our seat reservations were confirmed before they went on sale to the public. You can also book general tickets earlier by becoming a Friend of the Tattoo. If you go in August, like we did, you won't get dinner in Edinburgh Castle with ABD. However, if you book the Queen Anne room VIP dinner package with the Royal Military Edinburgh Tattoo you get to have dinner at the castle. The Queen Anne room is the same room for the ABD farewell dinner at the castle for the tours that don't take place in August.


----------



## JLoane

edinburghlass said:


> As a local who went to see the Tattoo this year and just watched the televised show, go for about half way up the stands rather than near the esplanade as it does look better looking down on the performers rather than looking across if you see what I mean?
> 
> We were in the second stand nearest to the castle which is the second  cheapest stand and its absolutely fine.
> 
> If you are on Facebook you can find them under The Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo.



Thank you!  It's great to have the advice of someone who is local!  

And Calypso--I can't seem to figure out how to quote two different posts, but thank you as well for your thoughts!

For anyone who is interested, tickets for the 2014 show go on sale online on Dec 2 of this year.  I expect to be purchasing mine that day!!


----------



## calypso726

JLoane said:


> Thank you!  It's great to have the advice of someone who is local!
> 
> And Calypso--I can't seem to figure out how to quote two different posts, but thank you as well for your thoughts!
> 
> For anyone who is interested, tickets for the 2014 show go on sale online on Dec 2 of this year.  I expect to be purchasing mine that day!!



You are welcome Jloane. If you become a "Friend of the Tattoo" you will be able to purchase tickets earlier than December 2. We did that before deciding to go with one of the hospitality packages and enjoyed the magazine that comes with the membership. You also get 10% off of Tattoo merchandise  *CLICKY HERE* for the web link to their site. It is a wonderful event. I wish we were closer and could go every year.

For multi quotes in one post, instead of clicking the word "quote" click the quotation marks button to the right of the word. It will highlight in orange. Click the *"* on each post you want to quote first. Then, click the "post reply" button that is on the left of the page, opposite to the quote button. All of the posts that you clicked the *"* will appear in the body of your reply Hope this helps


----------



## distravel

Terrie,

Thanks so much for your detailed enthusiastic trip report on Scotland. We just got back from Germany and decided to book a trip for next year. We wanted to try the new Austria and Prague trip but they were fully booked. I remembered following your review of Scotland during the summer and decided to read it again. Thanks for the great pix - the scenery looks breathtaking! Your pictures and narrations really brought this trip to life and now I can't wait to go. These trips really are addictive. 

Kathy


----------



## calypso726

distravel said:


> Terrie,
> 
> Thanks so much for your detailed enthusiastic trip report on Scotland. We just got back from Germany and decided to book a trip for next year. We wanted to try the new Austria and Prague trip but they were fully booked. I remembered following your review of Scotland during the summer and decided to read it again. Thanks for the great pix - the scenery looks breathtaking! Your pictures and narrations really brought this trip to life and now I can't wait to go. These trips really are addictive.
> 
> Kathy



You are very welcome!  I am glad you enjoyed my trip report. I am sure you will enjoy your Scotland Brave adventure very much indeed! Yes, they are certainly addictive. We are booked for the London/Paris ABD next year, planning to do the Backstage Magic ABD in 2015 and toying with the possibility of the China ABD in 2016  Winning Powerball would make these decisions so much easier


----------



## distravel

calypso726 said:


> You are very welcome!  I am glad you enjoyed my trip report. I am sure you will enjoy your Scotland Brave adventure very much indeed! Yes, they are certainly addictive. We are booked for the London/Paris ABD next year, planning to do the Backstage Magic ABD in 2015 and toying with the possibility of the China ABD in 2016  Winning Powerball would make these decisions so much easier



We are waiting for our winning powerball too. ABD should give you a discount for helping with their marketing by creating such an enthusiastic trip report  

My husband an I are actually planning to do the China trip in 2016 also. I hope they change the order of the trip and end it  in Shanghai so we can leisurely go to the New Shanghai Disney. We have only been to USA Disney Parks so I look forward to seeing how this one compares. Apparently the castle is supposed to be awesome.

Maybe we will see you there.


----------



## SingingMom

distravel said:


> We are waiting for our winning powerball too. ABD should give you a discount for helping with their marketing by creating such an enthusiastic trip report    My husband an I are actually planning to do the China trip in 2016 also. I hope they change the order of the trip and end it  in Shanghai so we can leisurely go to the New Shanghai Disney. We have only been to USA Disney Parks so I look forward to seeing how this one compares. Apparently the castle is supposed to be awesome.  Maybe we will see you there.



Off topic, but we just came back from Disneyland Paris this week.  Wanted to see an international operation. Interesting to compare!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## distravel

SingingMom said:


> Off topic, but we just came back from Disneyland Paris this week.  Wanted to see an international operation. Interesting to compare!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I am sure it was fun. What were the most interesting differences?


----------



## SingingMom

distravel said:


> I am sure it was fun. What were the most interesting differences?



Castle was beautiful. Displays of Sleeping Beauty's story in stained glass windows were stunning. Dragon was in the dungeon of the castle. Really neat.
Rides seemed shorter, but more intense.  Not as many cast members strolling around to greet you or answer questions.  Character meet & greets very chaotic - people just push & cut in line.  Dreams night show was tremendous.   Great experience, not sure I would return unless in the area.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## minniebeth

Thank you for sharing your AMAZING trip report! I love reading about all the Adventures By Disney reports, and hope that one day I'll be able to venture on one myself 
Your journey was incredible and I loved reading it through your eyes! Your photos are absolutely beautiful! Your report is a beautiful gift~ thank you!
Please continue to share on your future adventures!


----------



## starry_solo

Wow, one of these days I would like to go on an ABD trip!

I was wondering, did ABD give out pins on this Scotland trip like they do for China, London & Paris (Knights & Lights), and other tours?

If so, is it possible to post pictures of the pins?


----------



## calypso726

distravel said:


> We are waiting for our winning powerball too. ABD should give you a discount for helping with their marketing by creating such an enthusiastic trip report
> 
> My husband an I are actually planning to do the China trip in 2016 also. I hope they change the order of the trip and end it  in Shanghai so we can leisurely go to the New Shanghai Disney. We have only been to USA Disney Parks so I look forward to seeing how this one compares. Apparently the castle is supposed to be awesome.
> 
> Maybe we will see you there.



That would be awesome! I am hoping that we can visit the Shanghai Disney at that time too. We saw the models and artist rendering of the new park a couple of years ago at the D23 Expo. It looked like it would be awesome! 

Who knows, we may wind up on the same trip 



minniebeth said:


> Thank you for sharing your AMAZING trip report! I love reading about all the Adventures By Disney reports, and hope that one day I'll be able to venture on one myself
> Your journey was incredible and I loved reading it through your eyes! Your photos are absolutely beautiful! Your report is a beautiful gift~ thank you!
> Please continue to share on your future adventures!



Oh thank you for your kind words  I am so glad you enjoyed the trip report! 



starry_solo said:


> Wow, one of these days I would like to go on an ABD trip!
> 
> I was wondering, did ABD give out pins on this Scotland trip like they do for China, London & Paris (Knights & Lights), and other tours?
> 
> If so, is it possible to post pictures of the pins?



Answering via PM


----------



## sayhello

starry_solo said:


> Wow, one of these days I would like to go on an ABD trip!
> 
> I was wondering, did ABD give out pins on this Scotland trip like they do for China, London & Paris (Knights & Lights), and other tours?
> 
> If so, is it possible to post pictures of the pins?


So far, ABD has given out pins for all ABD's.  I don't think they have any intentions of stopping that.  (I sure *hope* so!)

Sayhello


----------



## yoopermom

Lurker here, wanting to thank you for this spectactular trip report.  Our 25th anniversary is two years from April, and all I want for it is to go to Scotland.  The Outlander books are my favorite series, heck, we even named our son Duncan .

So you've really given me a jumping off point to start, and tons of inspiration, thank you!

Terri


----------



## calypso726

yoopermom said:


> Lurker here, wanting to thank you for this spectactular trip report.  Our 25th anniversary is two years from April, and all I want for it is to go to Scotland.  The Outlander books are my favorite series, heck, we even named our son Duncan .
> 
> So you've really given me a jumping off point to start, and tons of inspiration, thank you!
> 
> Terri



You are very welcome Terri  We loved it so much we are actually going back to Edinburgh and Inverness this year as part of a pre-trip for our London/Paris ABD. There is a one day Outlander tour in Inverness that we are looking forward to


----------



## gister

I didn't realize they had such a great presence it Scotland!


----------



## phabric

calypso726 said:


> Thank you! As long as the second night isn't a Sunday you should be fine. The Tattoo doesn't perform on Sundays. Performances Monday through Friday are at 9:00. Saturdays there are two performances one at 7:30 and one at 10:30. I remember thinking we could have even swung the VIP dinner package on that free night albeit narrowly.
> 
> I agree with Edinburghlass. You definitely want to view the performers from above if possible. I loved our seats which were high above and under cover but those were only available through the hospitality VIP package. I wanted to be under cover in case it rained. Our seat reservations were confirmed before they went on sale to the public. You can also book general tickets earlier by becoming a Friend of the Tattoo. If you go in August, like we did, you won't get dinner in Edinburgh Castle with ABD. However, if you book the Queen Anne room VIP dinner package with the Royal Military Edinburgh Tattoo you get to have dinner at the castle. The Queen Anne room is the same room for the ABD farewell dinner at the castle for the tours that don't take place in August.



I know some of the meals are included.

What other expensives are there? 

Where they other things to do, if for example unable to do the hikes?


----------



## calypso726

phabric said:


> I know some of the meals are included.
> 
> What other expensives are there?
> 
> Where they other things to do, if for example unable to do the hikes?



Additional expenses would be airfare to/from where the ABD is taking place. The ABD guides tips, which are $6 - $9 per guide, per person traveling in your party, per day. Naturally, any souvenirs you decide to buy are also an additional expense. 

There are usually alternate activities or opt outs should someone wish to do something else on their own. This happened on our hike day. There happened to be a Highland Festival the same day we were doing the hike and a few people opted to do that instead. ABD dropped them off before the hike and picked them up afterwards. ABD will not pay for things you decide to do on your own or reimburse for things you opt out of on the itinerary.


----------



## phabric

Thank you for the information.


----------



## sayhello

phabric said:


> Where they other things to do, if for example unable to do the hikes?


ABD does, in _some_ instances, provide alternative activities for things like difficult hikes.  On the Arizona/Utah trip, folks who didn't want to hike to Delicate Arch took the motorcoach on a trip around arches, and got to see a lot more arches than those of us who hiked (just not as close up).  I would talk to ABD (or your TA if go through one) and ask if an alternative activity would be offered for anything you don't feel you can do.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Hey, Calypso, got a question for you.  

Looking over your report again, I see you ate at both the Witchery Restaurant and the Secret Garden.  What's your impression of both?  If you could only choose one, which would it be?  I'll be dining solo, so "romantic" is not a consideration.    Atmosphere, menu and service are what I'm curious about.  (I must admit, the Lamb Wellington at the Secret Garden looks really scrumptious!)  

(From what I've heard, I'm going to have Hanneke & Zoe as my Guides.  But that seems to have changed a few times!)

I *loved* re-reading your report!  I'm *SO* excited to be going!  It's finally starting to feel like it's coming!  

Sayhello


----------



## tracyv

Just finished reading your trip report and looking at your pictures.  Thank you so much for sharing! Such amazing pictures!! We are going on our first ABD trip to Italy in 68 days!! Now from reading this Scotland will be next!!  Thank you again!


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> Hey, Calypso, got a question for you.
> 
> Looking over your report again, I see you ate at both the Witchery Restaurant and the Secret Garden.  What's your impression of both?  If you could only choose one, which would it be?  I'll be dining solo, so "romantic" is not a consideration.    Atmosphere, menu and service are what I'm curious about.  (I must admit, the Lamb Wellington at the Secret Garden looks really scrumptious!)
> 
> (From what I've heard, I'm going to have Hanneke & Zoe as my Guides.  But that seems to have changed a few times!)
> 
> I *loved* re-reading your report!  I'm *SO* excited to be going!  It's finally starting to feel like it's coming!
> 
> Sayhello



Thank you  The menu is the same at both so don't let that sway you. I had great service at both. I would probably choose The Witchery. 

If you get Hanni and Zoe you will be in great hands! They are wonderful!!! Tell them Terrie & Wally send our love and miss them.

 I am looking forward to your trip report so I can re-live the trip!



tracyv said:


> Just finished reading your trip report and looking at your pictures.  Thank you so much for sharing! Such amazing pictures!! We are going on our first ABD trip to Italy in 68 days!! Now from reading this Scotland will be next!!  Thank you again!



You are very welcome. Exciting!!! Italy is also on our list! Be forewarned ABD trips are addicting. Since Scotland last year we have been on the New York ABD, will be doing London/Paris next month, are booked for the Copenhagen pre cruise trip and trying to figure out where we can squeeze in San Francisco next year


----------



## tracyv

Oh I have heard that ABD trips are addicting! Haha
I also need to learn more about this "travel hacking"!
Be on the lookout for my trip report to come soon.  
We may end up on one together one day.


----------



## distravel

Calypso,

Just wanted to thank you again for writing this wonderful trip report which inspired me to travel to Scotland this August with my DH and 22 yo DD. However, we decided not to use ABD for this trip because DD gets bus sick and the cost of the third person in the same room makes no sense. Thanks for the tip to join the Friends of the Tatoo. I was able to get great seats on the first day of the sale. We saw a lot of good shows at the Fringe Festival. The Highland areas and Isles were absolutely breathtaking!!!! We even borrowed the day trip to Isle of Lewis from the ABD itinerary. We flew in from Inverness early in the morning and flew to Edinburgh in the evening. Loved the Stone circle and all the old archaeological sites. Too bad ABD has dropped this part of the trip.

I was not familiar with the Outlander series before deciding to travel to Scotland. I normally would not read such a lengthy series but your enthusiasm peaked my interest. After reading all eight books (and looking forward to the ninth) I am now a big Outlander fan.  Unfortunately, we didn't run into any Jamie Fraser doubles for my daughter LOL.

I can't wait to visit again someday. Beautiful landscapes and people.

Kathy


----------



## calypso726

distravel said:


> Calypso,
> 
> Just wanted to thank you again for writing this wonderful trip report which inspired me to travel to Scotland this August with my DH and 22 yo DD. However, we decided not to use ABD for this trip because DD gets bus sick and the cost of the third person in the same room makes no sense. Thanks for the tip to join the Friends of the Tatoo. I was able to get great seats on the first day of the sale. We saw a lot of good shows at the Fringe Festival. The Highland areas and Isles were absolutely breathtaking!!!! We even borrowed the day trip to Isle of Lewis from the ABD itinerary. We flew in from Inverness early in the morning and flew to Edinburgh in the evening. Loved the Stone circle and all the old archaeological sites. Too bad ABD has dropped this part of the trip.
> 
> I was not familiar with the Outlander series before deciding to travel to Scotland. I normally would not read such a lengthy series but your enthusiasm peaked my interest. After reading all eight books (and looking forward to the ninth) I am now a big Outlander fan.  Unfortunately, we didn't run into any Jamie Fraser doubles for my daughter LOL.
> 
> I can't wait to visit again someday. Beautiful landscapes and people.
> 
> Kathy



Hi Distravel! You have me grinning from ear to ear. You are very welcome and I am glad you enjoyed my trip report. I would happily go back to Scotland over and over if time and money weren't a factor. I would very much like to see the Military Tattoo again and experience the fun of the Fringe Festival.  

I am thrilled that you enjoyed the Outlander series. I am impatiently waiting for the 9th book too. Our guides Hanneke and Zoe were also inspired to read it during our trip and I understand quite a few guests that take the trip are also fans. Did you know that Outlander is now a series on Starz? The scenery is breathtaking and they are doing a decent adaptation of the books. Of course the books are always better than the screen adaptation but I do love the show nonetheless.

I was stunned to see Isle of Lewis taken off of the itinerary and am so glad we were able to experience that when we did. That is awesome that you did a day trip to get there. Well done!


----------



## distravel

calypso726 said:


> Hi Distravel! You have me grinning from ear to ear. You are very welcome and I am glad you enjoyed my trip report. I would happily go back to Scotland over and over if time and money weren't a factor. I would very much like to see the Military Tattoo again and experience the fun of the Fringe Festival.
> 
> I am thrilled that you enjoyed the Outlander series. I am impatiently waiting for the 9th book too. Our guides Hanneke and Zoe were also inspired to read it during our trip and I understand quite a few guests that take the trip are also fans. Did you know that Outlander is now a series on Starz? The scenery is breathtaking and they are doing a decent adaptation of the books. Of course the books are always better than the screen adaptation but I do love the show nonetheless.
> 
> I was stunned to see Isle of Lewis taken off of the itinerary and am so glad we were able to experience that when we did. That is awesome that you did a day trip to get there. Well done!




I started watching the Starz Outlander series in January and agree that the scenery is just beautiful. My husband is a Monty Python fan so we visited Doune castle where Monty Python and the Holy Grail and the exterior scenes of Outlander's Castle Leoch were filmed. It was great fun to rewatch those scenes when we got home. 

Hope you enjoy your Disney River Cruise next year!


----------



## sayhello

distravel said:


> I started watching the Starz Outlander series in January and agree that the scenery is just beautiful. My husband is a Monty Python fan so we visited Doune castle where Monty Python and the Holy Grail and the exterior scenes of Outlander's Castle Leoch were filmed. It was great fun to rewatch those scenes when we got home.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your Disney River Cruise next year!


Doune Castle was also used as Westeros in Game of Thrones!  

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

distravel said:


> I started watching the Starz Outlander series in January and agree that the scenery is just beautiful. My husband is a Monty Python fan so we visited Doune castle where Monty Python and the Holy Grail and the exterior scenes of Outlander's Castle Leoch were filmed. It was great fun to rewatch those scenes when we got home.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your Disney River Cruise next year!





sayhello said:


> Doune Castle was also used as Westeros in Game of Thrones!
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks Distravel! I am sure we will. The year after our Scotland ABD we went back to Scotland as a pre-trip to the London/Paris ABD and did an Outlander tour with Inverness day tours. We did get to see Doune Castle which a month after the series premiered on Starz was pretty cool since we also like Monty Python and GoT.


----------



## Burgundy Rose

One of the best trip reports I've read! Thank you so much for posting  I know the itinerary has changed quite a bit but this is perhaps the trip I'm most excited about and it's such a joy to experience it vicariously through you! Hello from a fellow Outlander fan (though I haven't read any of the books that were published after Fiery Cross... yet)  Haggis is absolutely awesome, I'm glad you enjoyed it. Have you gone back to Scotland since?


----------



## mindeola

I am glad this was bumped up. I love Scotland. We did our own trip there in 2014 and your report brought back wonderful memories. I long to go back! Pretty sure I left a piece of my soul there.


----------



## calypso726

Burgundy Rose said:


> One of the best trip reports I've read! Thank you so much for posting  I know the itinerary has changed quite a bit but this is perhaps the trip I'm most excited about and it's such a joy to experience it vicariously through you! Hello from a fellow Outlander fan (though I haven't read any of the books that were published after Fiery Cross... yet)  Haggis is absolutely awesome, I'm glad you enjoyed it. Have you gone back to Scotland since?



Thank you so much for the lovely compliments. Yes, we have been back twice more since that trip. I could happily visit Scotland every year if time and money weren't a consideration.



mindeola said:


> I am glad this was bumped up. I love Scotland. We did our own trip there in 2014 and your report brought back wonderful memories. I long to go back! Pretty sure I left a piece of my soul there.



You and me both!


----------

